# driving to spain with trailer



## mrchrees (Dec 1, 2011)

We're just getting ready for the move.. Driving down anyway and thinking of buying a trailer to take our gear...
Read all this about trailer registration and ITV's etc and very confused...

Will we be ok with our uk car and uk trailer for the move?
Last thing we want is to be pulled over and fined....

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrchrees said:


> We're just getting ready for the move.. Driving down anyway and thinking of buying a trailer to take our gear...
> Read all this about trailer registration and ITV's etc and very confused...
> 
> Will we be ok with our uk car and uk trailer for the move?
> ...


Yes, no problems.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I think its up to 750 kgs GW you are OK when you are towing it on a Spanish car, and the tow bar has to be part of the ITV as well.

I'm not 100% up on the tow bar situation (on a spanish car) but mine had official fitting documents and I had to submit them to the ITV station when I first had it done ... its now mentioned on the docs

In your situation you should have no problem, but you should bear the above in mind

Regards


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

we came down with our 4 berth dog trailer and had no probs, have spoken about getting it ITVd and it is not essential but they say it worth taking to engineer for a report


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> we came down with our 4 berth dog trailer and had no probs, have spoken about getting it ITVd and it is not essential but they say it worth taking to engineer for a report


Don't believe them. If you now have a Spanish car & are caught towing a trailer that has no paperwork it's an on the spot 500€ fine.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Don't believe them. If you now have a Spanish car & are caught towing a trailer that has no paperwork it's an on the spot 500€ fine.


does it not depend on the gvw?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> does it not depend on the gvw?


No. All Spanish trailers , including those manufactured in other countries & sold here, have a ' ficha tecnica', a log book exactly the same as for a vehicle detailing weight , carrying capacity, number of axles , axle spacing, length , height, tyre size, etc. 

Those classed as 750kgs carrying capacity do not require seperate registration unless used commercially , when they do. These are also normally covered , as in the UK , on your car insurance. 
Those over 750kgs, usually 3500kgs carrying capacity although you do get some lower weights, require their own registration regardless of whether they are for private or commercial use. This is denoted once registered with a red number plate. They also have to pay road tax & require their own seperate vehicle insurance.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> No. All Spanish trailers , including those manufactured in other countries & sold here, have a ' ficha tecnica', a log book exactly the same as for a vehicle detailing weight , carrying capacity, number of axles , axle spacing, length , height, tyre size, etc.
> 
> Those classed as 750kgs carrying capacity do not require seperate registration unless used commercially , when they do. These are also normally covered , as in the UK , on your car insurance.
> Those over 750kgs, usually 3500kgs carrying capacity although you do get some lower weights, require their own registration regardless of whether they are for private or commercial use. This is denoted once registered with a red number plate. They also have to pay road tax & require their own seperate vehicle insurance.


What he said 

As I said, I had to have my tow bar added to the ITV documents.
In theory as a Spanish resident you cant drive a UK plated car that hasnt started the matriculation process .... so that also opens up all kinds of worries with a trailer


----------

